# Gaggia Mini



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Thought I'd share this as it seems to be rarely seen...not arrived yet but looking forward to owning a sprung lever for the first time. Any info or experiences gratefully received.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You won this on eBay?

I was watching the listing, once you get it tell us what you think of it.


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> You won this on eBay?
> 
> I was watching the listing, once you get it tell us what you think of it.


I did...surprised there was so little interest tbh although the mis-spelling/description doesn't help.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321163288062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, for £50 you stole this.

I didn't like the tone of the description at all so I decided I would ignore the listing, but by all accounts this is a very capable machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bit like London Buses.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Gaggia-Espresso-Machine-/141014554165?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item20d51f5635&nma=true&si=Mvcl6Q3FNOwXJVZc8wTEvvpAMQo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Useful reference, if the only thing wrong with it is a missing lid I'll be more than happy.


----------

